

What does Google's Open Handset Alliance announcement tell us about iPhone third-party apps? - shayan
http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2007/11/what_does_googl.html

======
shayan
"It's hilarious to hear all of the big wireless companies speaking about open
platforms and software. " agreed

